# Fabricar un controlador de volumen para un amplificador



## ramonchu_zgz (Abr 26, 2006)

Hola, me e comprado una etapa sony de 250watts y le e conectado un dvd portatil de coche, al no tener controlador de volumen, me gustaria saber como puedo conseguir uno o fabricarme uno propio. gracias¡¡¡


----------



## pepepuerto (Abr 26, 2006)

Hola Ramonchu, te envio una pagina sobre el tema, en plan sencillo, un potenciometro doble y un par de condensadores:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/colocar-control-volumen-audifonos-panasonic-378/


----------

